# Bessacarr 3 yr warranty not worth a carrot.



## walnut

Hello, 
We bought a new Bessacarr E495 2 1/2 years ago. 
The first year we where back and forth to the dealers, so many faults it was depressing, each time we went out in the Van the return journey would involve visiting Discover Leisure with the latest fault. 
Water pump leaking, control panel faulty(6 months to repair), battery charger dead(3 months - unit sent back to the factory-Factory must be on another planet), rusty mirrors, leaking split shower tray (water pouring outside onto the tyre), blow heating pipes not even attached at the back of the fire, gas pipes loose to the regulator (I could tighten the bolt by hand-this was on the day we picked it up - and they charge you for a PDI), wake up every morning and the fridge has gone out on gas(blue light flashing), habitation door only closing with a slam, door hinges badly fitted (paint scratched of - discovers solution was a dab of white gloss, as so as he opened the door to test his handy work the wet paint scrapped back off, I had to laugh), door retainer falls out of it's guide, dinette seat cussions fall off whenever you break, cupboard locks sticking. I could go on but the prozac only works to point. 

Last year we decided to ignore all the faults and just enjoy the good things about motorhoming, meeting new people visiting great parts of our country. 
This year I wanted to get all the niggles sorted out so I visited the dealers and reported the door faults and the grey waste pipe which has come detached from the waste tank (needs re-bonding). 
Swift have rejected these warranty claims saying they are manufacturing defects and should have been reported earlier. 
Surely 3 years warranty should mean 3 year warranty. 

I'am now putting together a website about our experience with our purchase of a Swift product.


----------



## erneboy

Your van is within the manufacturers warranty. The manufacturer says that these are manufacturing faults, their fault. Do you have that in writing? If not ask for that.

Nothing to argue about, they should fix it. 

They don't agree fine. No more discussion with Swift for now, go to Trading Standards and get their opinion, do what they recommend. Don't do it on the telephone, arrange a meeting and take all the info. and documentation with you, Alan.


----------



## aps1

I can sympathise as we have had a number of problems with our E540 van, which is now 2 1/2 years old.

We have had problems with the rear door, 240v consumer unit, fridge, Gas locker door (wet & mouldy), bathroom door sticking and 12 volt replays, all of which the dealer has rectified in conjunction with Swift.

We still feel that its a great layout / design, but lacks a lot on build quality.

Adrian


----------



## peribro

Are you sure it was Swift that rejected the claim and not a warranty insurer that is insuring the 2nd and 3rd year? If it is an insurer then their argument would be that Swift should sort it out. If though it is Swift that is rejecting the claim, then I think the only leg they have to stand on would be that by not reporting the problems earlier they have somehow become worse. Doesn't sound like it from what you have described therefore Swift must be liable if it is a manufacturing defect.


----------



## GerryD

There is a bit of agreement with Swift. Was the motorhome serviced at the first anniversary and if so were all of these faults reported and investigated?
Your original posting suggests that you chose not to report these faults until it was convenient to you. If that is the case then you may have broken the conditions of the warranty.
Gerry


----------



## walnut

After posting this story on the Swift website about an hour later I got a call from Swift, 'They have now decided to accept my claim'.
I told them that I didn't want the door and frame replacing just the plastic runner repairing, £5 part and the door adjusting.

It was the service manager at Discover who wanted to go to town on the repair, he had quoted for 14hrs labour, £780 worth of materials.

In the end Discover are no more and I decided I could come up with something myself to replace the flimsy plastic runner.


----------



## Oscarmax

Hi,

I hear some many complaints about Swift on the forum, delaminated floor, water ingress poor build quality and components,I am now under the impression they are a pile of rubbish


----------



## tude

*SwIft*

Can I just say I had a swift it was a kontiki 665p and I loved it . Now then I had me problems I had a new hab door and it went to the factory twice.but they looked after me hire car fuel fixed the job it went in for.so would I have another ?. Not sure ,my pilote is far superior in everyway but I will say my warranty with pilote is crap the question is will I need it ?? Thanks tude


----------



## walnut

Kontiki owner get the red carpet treatment, us EH400 base model owner get treated like riffraff, only joking. 
I don't think the problem was the actual motorhome, I understand that with something so complex there are going to be teething problems. 
The problem I had was how long it took to sort out each claim, 10 weeks for the charger unit to be repaired, each time I called Discover someone new was assigned to the case, it was always me ringing them. 
The fault on the charger was a known issue with Swift so why didn't they just send out a new charger? or have a temporary replacement ready? 
The last time I was at the dealer I looked at different Swift M's with the same door as the one fitted to my EH495. every one had issues with the paint wearing of the hinges, even the brand new ones.


----------

